# Fishing Choctawhatchee bay



## J D Tremblay (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to be down in Destin From Dec 25th untill Jan 9th I am bringing my 24Ft Cobia Center Console with me to fish the bay I was wanting to know what I am going to be looking for I want to troll live baits, Drift fish, and / or Anchor and fish any help would be well a blessing


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Take 'er out in the Gulf and catch Kings. Very plentiful and fun. Will make a great memory for someone who has never caught one.


----------



## J D Tremblay (Sep 8, 2009)

I have caught Kings on my last trip down and it was BIG FUN I am trying to stay inside on this trip The Wife and her Brother are Scared of the blue That is why I am trying to find something inside


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You need to give it a shot around the Destin Pass in and around the bridge or even by the Marina at Sandestin with live bait for Reds. Good luck! Sounds like a pretty nice boat!


----------



## J D Tremblay (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks alot I would love to get into the Pompano in the bay does anyone know if you can catch them in the bay we caught them in the harbor Last Christmas


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Dec/January is really too late for kings. Reds are your best bet inshore. Just anchor up near Destin bridge and put out live pinfish on a slip lead and circle hook and hang on. If you want to get out for AJ's Groupers during that time, PM me...


----------

